
Meeting Julia, a great new alternative for numerical programming pt1benchmarking - xor0110
https://medium.com/@nwerneck/meeting-julia-a-great-new-alternative-for-numerical-programming-part-i-benchmarking-c03dd3289493
======
xor0110
Julia 1.0 was released a couple of months ago, and I decided to run a
benchmark of my own to get to know it better, acquire an understanding of its
performance, and also explicitly test if it really can meet that legendary C
performance.

I was quite well impressed, Julia really seems to be able to deliver a great
performance. I wrote this blog to share my impressed findings with the
community, and I would love to hear comments. Are there any omissions in this
experiment, especially regarding the non-fastmath C compilations? I would also
be curious to hear reports from other people reproducing this experiment in
their machines.

